#  Ernährung >   Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit >

## Krelilli

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zu Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeiten. 
Und zwar wüsste ich gerne, was es da alles für mögliche Unverträglichkeiten oder Allergien gibt. Ich reagiere öfter mal seltsam auf einige Nahrungsmittel, und ich finde einfach keinen gemeinsamen Nennen, einmal war es z. B. nach einem Milcheis, dass mir übel wurde und mein Bauch sich aufgebläht hat, dann wurde mir mal schlecht nachdem ich Reiswaffeln gegessen habe und letztens hatte ich regelrecht Krämpfe nachdem ich Salat gegessen habe. Ich dachte es, es könnte eine Laktoseintoleranz oder Milchallergie sein. Aber die Reaktion nach dem Salat letztens war schon krass. Weiß jemand vielleicht, worum es sich da handeln könnte? 
Dankeschön und VG!

----------


## spreisel

Hallo,
hast Du Dich schon mal auf Fruchtzuckerintolleranz testen lassen?
Ich hatte auch diese Probleme, unklare Blähungen, Bauchschmerzen usw. Mein Hausarzt hat mich dann auf Lactose- bzw. Fructoseintoleranz testen lassen. Das Ergebnis: Milchprodukte, also Lactose, waren nicht mein Problem, sondern Fructose, also Fruchtzucker. Ich hab dann gedacht ich meide einfach Früchte und gut ist, aber das ist ein falscher Gedanke.
 Fruchtzucker ist zu 50% in jedem handelsüblichen Haushaltszucker enthalten, in vielen Gemüsen und in vielen anderen Sachen, wo man es so gar nicht vermutet. Meine Diagonose ist gerademal 2 Monate her und ich bin gerade dabei, auszuprobieren, was ich vertrage und was nicht. Das wird noch ein weiter Weg, weil vor allem Süssigkeiten tabu sind.
Meine Empfehlung: Lass Dich testen, auf Lactose bzw. Fructoseintoleranz. Dann weißt Du mehr. Es gibt auch Listen im Internet, welche Lebensmittel man meiden sollte. Aber das ist nur eine Empfehlung. Mein Arzt meint, jeder Mensch ist verschieden und man muss ausprobieren, was man verträgt oder nicht - und recht hat er damit. Ich hab schon einiges rausgefunden durch probieren.

----------


## Hotte

Bitte lase dich bei deinem Arzt Testen.

----------


## petitemary

Laktoseintollerant bin ich auch, u man bedenke,wenn man auf die Packungen bei Lebensmittel sieht,das in den meisten Dingen Laktose ist. Deswegen ernähr ich mich nur noch von frischen Obst,und Gemüse

----------


## peggi

Ich denke auch, dass es da wohl am sinnvollsten ist, sich testen zu lassen. Dann hast du Gewissheit und kannst deine Ernährung dementsprechend anpassen.

----------

